# PRR F35 depressed center flat car



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

My latest project, a PRR F35 depressed center flat car in 1/29th scale. 

Alan
www.thegalline.com
[email protected]


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! Alan- Nice work! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 


Nice model.

In looking at your website, I have a question. As lasers sublimate, or burn away/remove, the substrate, how do you model rivet detail with one? I can see "drilling" holes for rivet detail to be added later, but how can a a laser engraver be used for creating raised detail like rivets - short of lasing the entire surface and leaving the rivet heads behind?

Cheers,

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Kevin
Brian
Your thinking is correct. To add rivet detail to a model using laser cut styrene the most realistic is to drill holes and add a rivet casting. On some of my designs the rivet count gets very high. My heavyweight baggage car has over 2500 rivets. It looks great but I will never hand place that may rivets on one project again! (at least until the next one) The 1/29th scale boxcab has around 700. Allot more manageable. 
Where the builder does not want to hand place rivets I add a “faux” rivet by drawings the rivet head and etch them in a way that gives a slight raised surface. Not perfect, but a lot less time consuming. 
Alan 
[email protected]
http://www.thegalline.com/


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Alan, another great car. Jack


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Alan,
A depressed centre flat is on my "to do" list as I'm sure it is for many others, but boy you certainly raised the standards bar on this one.
Really impressive model and even at this size it looks as though it could take quite a load.
Thanks for sharing.
Cheers.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, I Like the depressed car too! 
I would really like to know more about the 3 axle trucks!! Where do they come from? 

I have been bashing - of course - a pair of the USA models - building them into a longer version, with 4 trucks! 

Would be great to add one like this also!! 

THX - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Dirk 
for questions on my trucks, just drop me a line at [email protected] 

thanks 
Alan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Really impressive model and even at this size it looks as though it could take quite a load. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Harvey, (and all) 

When Alan says it's his latest "project" he means it is a kit that G.A.L. has developed for sale. Same with the trucks - he's happy to sell you a sheet or two of laser-cut styrene to make the trucks yourself. 

I have a bunch of coaches made from Accu ones, with sides cut by G.A.L.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Pete,
Sorry I seem to have missed this reply.
I have some Buckeye trucks on order, but it looks as though "SANDY" may have delayed things a little.
This is fine with me, I hope everyone in New Jersey resets their priorities and gets their lives back in order. It looks as though some folks really got hammered.
Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Well despite the best efforts of hurricane Sandy I did receive my order for a pair of Buckeye trucks.
Last night I decided to take a look at them to see what was involved in the assembly process, two hours later they were assembled. Although there is still much clean up to do and the journal boxes to be added, I was amazed at how easy they were to assemble. They are also flexible as they should be and not a rigid three axle frame. 
This is obviously a nice kit for anyone wanting to build some larger heavy weight cars. I think the well car they were purchased for might just take a little longer to assemble.



















Cheers.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

I realize this is an older post, but do these trucks have the option of having the spinning "roller bearings" added to them, like the Aristo Barber S2 trucks have?


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

For the trucks that are pictured above, the answer is no. 

I do have a 3 axle Buckeye roller bearing truck design and I do have a version of that design that will allow for rotating bearing caps. For more information contact me directly.

Alan www.thegalline.com
Email me at virgal at verizon.net


----------

